# New ferry on Cherbourg route?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I read today that a new Irish ferry was being put on the Cherbourg route.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I read today that a new Irish ferry was being put on the Cherbourg route.
> 
> Ray.


Where Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Presse de la Manche TM.
Local Cherbourg papar.

I was looking for another article and saw the heading. Sorry but didn't take too many details.

Ray.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

What is the best (cheapest) crossing to Ireland nowadays --err when it is calmer :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

locovan said:


> What is the best (cheapest) crossing to Ireland nowadays --err when it is calmer :wink:


Coracle. Sorry no stewardess service.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just been told the boat is the Celtic Horizon.

More news as it comes in.

Ray.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Months old news, just launched will not be in service until 2012.

July Press release here

Celtic Horizon to be name of new Celtic Link Ferry
Date: 28 Jul 2011 09:00 Source: Celtic Link Ferries 


Irish ferry company Celtic Link Ferries have announced the name of their new state-of-the-art vessel that is being launched this October for their Rosslare Cherbourg ferry service. 

Following a competition that received thousands of entries, Celtic Link Ferries have announced that their new vessel will be called 'Celtic Horizon'.

Celtic Horizon will be the newest and fastest vessel sailing between Rosslare and France and the only ship that sails between Ireland and France all year round. 

Celtic Link Ferries will have some of the best prices for anybody travelling to the continent from Ireland. Book early for the best deals!


If only the IOM SPco had a decent Irsih service I woulod be tempeted to try tghis for trips to Spain as long as it takes dogs?


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Correct it is the Celtic Horizon which will be operated by Celtic Ferries. As I understand it the Celtic Horizon will replace the Norman Voyager on the Rosslare to Cherbourg route.

I believe it is to come into to service this week but rather oddly there is very little about it on the Celtic Ferries homepage.

http://www.celticlinkferries.com/

CW


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Bit more digging

Not "just launched". The ship is 6 years old and start the route shortly

130 cabins, up from 100, 750 px

3 round trips per week

Celtic Horizon is a passenger and vehicle ferry operated by Celtic Link Ferries. The vessel operates between Rosslare and Cherbourg.

The Celtic Horizon was built in 2006 as the Cartour Beta. She was constructed at the Italian shipyard of Cantiere Navale Visentini. Upon completion the vessel was chartered to Sicilian ferry operator Caronte & Tourist. The vessel operated between Salerno and Messina until May 2011.

In October 2011 the vessel enters service with Irish ferry operator Celtic Link Ferries replacing the Norman Voyager. Prior to entering service the ship was renamed Celtic Horizon.

Sisterships to The Celtic Horizon which is the third of four identical ships built by Cantiere Navale Visentini are the Stena Mersey, Stena Lagan and Cartour Gamma


----------



## krustyhoor (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/showallphotos.aspx?imo=9332559#top_photo


----------

